# Jemand Erfahrung mit Thermaltake V9?



## orca113 (4. November 2008)

Hallo,ich würde mir gerne ein neues Gehäuse und ein neues Netzteil kaufen. Als Netzteil habe ich mich für das Enermax Modu82+ entschieden.Weil ich das schonmal verbaut hatte und ich zufrieden war. (es sei denn jetzt sagt einer von euch in der Preisklasse gibt es was neues besseres effizienteres...)

Als Gehäuse würde ich gerne das hier kaufen:

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information

Hat das schon mal einer verbaut oder gar im Einsatz?


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (4. November 2008)

Hi,

vor 2 Wochen verbaut auf Wunsch eines Kunden,
Pro´s: Waschbare Staubfilter, der 230mm-Fan sorgt für ganz schön ordentlich Frischluft, Schraubenlose Montage

Con´s: Billige Verarbeitung (muss man aber in Relation zum Preis sehen, wer Qualität will und so ein Gamer-Case, muss halt auch ein paar Öre mehr auf den Tisch legen...)
Festplatten-Vibrationen übertragen sich übelst auf´s Gehäuse, das ganze Teil zittert und bebt vor sich hin, womit wer wieder beim Thema Materialqualität wären.
Keine Lüftersteuerung, nicht mal in Form eines Drehpoti und 4-Pin-Anschlüsse für die Lüfter, naja...

Mein Kunde meinte nach ner Woche, hätte er mal lieber die 20,-- € mehr für das hier bezahlt, welches er auch noch zur Auswahl stand:

Antec Nine Hundred schwarz (0761345-08009-5) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Greetz


----------



## orca113 (4. November 2008)

Gut schonmal aufschlussreich.Wie stehts verglichen in Punkto Qualität,Verarbeitung, Festplattenvibrationübertragung verglichen mit dem Rebel9... ist mir inzwischen zu unspektakulär.


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (4. November 2008)

Der Rebel ist, obwohl günstiger, besser verarbeitet, wahrscheinlich deshalb, weil er halt auf ne ganze Menge Schnick-Schnack verzichtet.

Wenn nen qualitativ guten TT-Tower willst, dann schau die den hier an, ist aber leider nochmal ein paar Öre teurer als der V9:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Thermaltake » Armor Serie » Thermaltake Armor Junior VC3000BWS - Black Metal Window

Aber da hast auch was für´s Geld und keine Klapperkiste, besser als der Antec 900 ist er aber nicht, die Antec´s sind eh super im Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis, kann dir jeder hier im Forum bestätigen!

Auch noch akzeptabel von der Materialqualität:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Zegamax

Greetz


----------



## orca113 (4. November 2008)

Gut,die Festplatten sind bei mir eh entkoppelt... von daher,solange ich mir die Flossen nicht zerschneide beim komponenten einbau... Die Armor Jr. kenne ich und die sind wirklich top.Kommen allerdings wegen diverser Hardware und Platzmangel bei mir nicht in Frage.Mich wundert das du mehr oder weniger so schlecht über diesen Tower urteilst.Denn außer dem Armor kenne ich auch noch andere Thermaltake die alle sehr gut verarbeitet sind und auch sonst nen soliden Eindruck machen.

Eventuel gibts noch mehr die eher davon abraten.Kann ja noch warten.


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (4. November 2008)

Ja gut, mag auch daher resultieren, dass ich am liebsten die Coolermaster, Lian-Li, Silverstone, Antec und Lancool verbaue, da stimmt halt einfach alles

hab mal grad noch a bisserl gegoogelt, kommen alle mehr oder minder zum gleichen Resultat:
Ninjalane - New and Improved Hardware Review, Casemodding, Niche Market Hardware
Thermaltake V9 VJ40001W2Z Review » Page 6 - Conclusion - Overclockers Club
Loading...
(hier auch mal nach den USercomments schauen)
Thermaltake V9 Case Review | Hardware Secrets
[TWEAKNEWS] - THERMALTAKE V9 GAMING CASE REVIEW - PAGE 8

Auch mal kurz ein Auge drauf werfen, wie das Gehäuse z.T. bei den Testern angeliefert wurde, Filtermatten mit Löchern, abgebrochene Plastiknasen etc etc, da hatte ich allerdings Glück, der von mir verbaute war in Ordnung!

Wie gesagt, man muss halt auch immer sehen, was er kostet, von nem Dacia erwarte ich auch nicht die Qualität eines Audi A3
Dafür kostet der Dacia aber auch ne ganze Stange weniger...

Aber für den geringen Preisunterschied ist meine Empfehlung ganz klar der Antec 900!

Und obacht mit dem TT V9, mit langen NT´s wie den BeQuiet P7 bekommst Probleme!!

Greetz


----------



## orca113 (9. November 2008)

Hey Mann,du hattest sowas von recht... jetzt habe ich alles schön zusammen gebaut und alles vibriert wie die sau... leider ist das nicht nur das Gehäuse an sich denn bei der Suche nach der Ursache der Vibration sah ich das die Montageelemente des Deckels gebrochen sind und so billig wie die Kunstoffteile scheinbar sind konnten die auch nix aushalten... Also das war ein Satz mit x... desweiteren sind die schraubenlosen fixierungen für Laufwerke der größte Witz..... Ne Leute das Ding geht zurück zu Hardwareversand der übrigens auch ganz große Sch... ist. So ein durcheinander hatte ich noch nie bei einem Online Händler...


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (10. November 2008)

Grinnsss, wie heisst der schöne Satz "wer nicht hören will, muss fühlen", dass ist aber schon immer ein Problem von TT, dass se meinen, in jeder Preisklasse mitmischen zu müssen und dann kommt so was dabei raus.

Imho kannst bedenkenlos zu nem Shark, Armor, Kandalf oder Mozart aus gleichem Hause greifen, alles unterhalb der 100€-Klasse ist immer mit Kompromissen verbunden.

Und jetzt schau die den Antec an und du wirst glücklich sein!

btw: Gehäuse schau ich mir eigentlich immer zuerst vor Ort bei z.B. K&M oder Arlt an und wenn der Preisunterschied nicht gar zu gross ist, kauf ich se auch dort, du weisst ja auch nie, wie DHL, Hermes und Co. mit den Paketen umgehen (ich sag nur Pakete-Weitwurf-Wettbewerb, hab ganz früher in den Semesterfereien auch mal bei der Post gearbeitet, good things will never change)

Greetz


----------



## klefreak (10. November 2008)

XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> Grinnsss, wie heisst der schöne Satz "wer nicht hören will, muss fühlen", dass ist aber schon immer ein Problem von TT, dass se meinen, in jeder Preisklasse mitmischen zu müssen und dann kommt so was dabei raus.
> 
> Imho kannst bedenkenlos zu nem Shark, Armor, Kandalf oder Mozart aus gleichem Hause greifen, alles unterhalb der 100€-Klasse ist immer mit Kompromissen verbunden.
> 
> ...




ich hab grade gesehen, dass du sehr viele gehäuse schon aus eigener "Verbauung" kennst, deshalb wollte ich mich hier auch mal kurz melden und ne Frage stellen:

hast du schon Erfahrungen mit dem neuen Thermaltake SPEDO (in der Version ohne Seitenfenster --> ~140€) ??

--> lautstärke, vibrationen,...

thx klemens


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (10. November 2008)

@klefreak: Sorry, bis dato leider nicht, aber wie ich schon gesagt habe, sind die TT´s oberhalb der 100€-Grenze i.d.R. sehr solide und durchdacht.

Ich hab mal für dich geschaut, was denn die Fachpresse so schreibt, was mir nicht sehr gut gefiel "Slotbleche müssen herausgebrochen werden", "dünne Seitenwände" und "Seitenlüfter zu laut bzw. keine Lüftersteuerung" "zu teuer für ein Steel-Case" "nur 2 USB-Ports" "kein IEE1394" 

Thermaltake Spedo: Big-Tower mit Extras : Fazit - Review Hartware.net
Bjorn3d.com -Thermaltake Spedo Case, Satisfying Your Daily Tech Cravings Since 1996
Thermaltake Spedo Advance Package Case Review | Hardware Secrets
Overclock3D.Net :: Review :: Thermaltake Spedo Advance Chassis :: Conclusion

imho sollte man für 140€ ~ 280DM ~ 1960 Schilling  ein nahezu perfektes Case erwarten können, vor allem eins aus Aluminium und da bieten die Lian-Li, Silverstone oder auch Coolermaster doch deutlich mehr für´s Geld

Notfalls online bestellen, in Augenschein nehmen und bei nichtgefallen das 14-tägige Rückgaberecht nutzen 

Greetz nach Tirol


----------



## klefreak (10. November 2008)

XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> @klefreak: Sorry, bis dato leider nicht, aber wie ich schon gesagt habe, sind die TT´s oberhalb der 100€-Grenze i.d.R. sehr solide und durchdacht.
> 
> Ich hab mal für dich geschaut, was denn die Fachpresse so schreibt, was mir nicht sehr gut gefiel "Slotbleche müssen herausgebrochen werden", "dünne Seitenwände" und "Seitenlüfter zu laut bzw. keine Lüftersteuerung" "zu teuer für ein Steel-Case" "nur 2 USB-Ports" "kein IEE1394"
> 
> ...




Hallo:

danke erstmals für die viele Arbeit die du dir da angetan hast, das 4. review hab ich schon gelesen, die anderen waren mir neu.

zu den negativen punkten:
Slotbleche --> finde ich nicht wirklich störend, da ich von alten gehäusen noch jede Menge solcher teile rumliegen habe
dünne Seitenwände--> das könnte ein problem sein da es klappern könnte ?
Seitenlüfter lautstärke--> ich werde asu kostengründen wenn das 140€ teure BASIS case nehmen, welches keinen seitenlüfter hat, und somit auch leiser sein sollte??
Steelcase--> ob alu oder stahl ist außer vom gewicht egal oder nicht??
keine lüftersteuerung--> das ist allerdings etwas blöde da ich das gehäuse gerne so leise als möglich betreiben will (muss ich mir halt ne regelung dazukaufen, neben den angedachten dämmmatten welche auch die seitenwände verstärken dürften
nur 2usb/kein Firewire --> firewire brauche ich nicht, bei einer eventuelen lüftersteuerung sin doch meistens auch usb anschlüsse dabei??

ich hab mich nochmals auf Geizhals umgesehen und hätte da im Bereich 140€ nicht wirklich einen ersatz gefunden, welcher mich auch optisch anspricht (leider), die interessanten cases (vor allem optisch) fangen bei Lian li erst bei ca 200e an ;( ;( 

da ich das gehäuse direkt vor ort kaufen werde, informiere ich mich beim verkäufer, ob ich es "bei eventueller inkompatibilität mit meiner külung" umtauschen darf  

da ich derzeit in Wien studiere, aber am Wochenende nach hause fahre (ballsaison  ) werde ich deinen schönen Gruß mitnehmen und verbreiten 

wenn ich dann das case habe, werde ich auch meine Erfahrungen damit posten, so dass du acuh was davon hast  eventuell ist es gar nicht so schlecht wie in den reviews behauptet wird 

mfg Klemens


----------



## _hellgate_ (7. April 2009)

also ich habs mir gestern gekauft das tt v9 ist ehct hammer die verarneitung ist auch gut keine ahnug was die anderen haben würde s nur noch schwarz lackieren


----------

